# hey got some eggs



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

hey I just read up on some that breeding on the eggs but still not sure if the eggs that are in my tank are fertilized properly. they are orange in color should I wait a couple a days and see what happens.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Piranha's can lay thousands of eggs beleave me some will be fertilised.It is also the male piranha that defends them.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

oh ya dan I have two sets of males guarding the eggs there most have been some serious banging going on.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

congrats man! prepare for thousands of babies. hehehe


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

my first batch of eggs all ready have tails and I could see the little suckers moving.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

frankyo said:


> oh ya dan I have two sets of males guarding the eggs there most have been some serious banging going on.
> [snapback]824795[/snapback]​


----------

